# Where to put bike when camping?



## J-Lo (6 Aug 2011)

Hi all,

When my sleeping bag comes I have all my kit needed so will probably go for a weekend tour next week or week after. 

Ive been worrying slightly about what to do with my bike at night on campsites etc? Its not an overly expensive bike but I would like to keep it all the same!

Having only been on a couple of campsites before and never with a bike (always had car for valuables!) I was wondering what all you guys do?

My tent is a small one - ive heard of some people stuffing there bike in the porch, but thats not going to happen!!

Does there tend to be somewhere to chain it up on most campsites? If there wasen't I thought about just covering it with tarp etc and put pegs in 4 sides, even though that would only really keep it dry and do nothing else!

Appreciate the help  Thanks


----------



## Angelfishsolo (6 Aug 2011)

J-Lo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> When my sleeping bag comes I have all my kit needed so will probably go for a weekend tour next week or week after.
> 
> ...



Best suggestion have read is using two ground anchors (the type used to tether dogs to) and lock the bike to them.


----------



## skudupnorth (6 Aug 2011)

Camping is usually a safe place to park the bike.I rode to Cornwall last year and used various types of camp site from little field types to large caravan sharing jobby with swimming pool.I just locked the bike to either a tree,fence or on my last site,just laid the bike down by the tent and locked it as usual but with some of the guy ropes pegged through the frame.Some sites might have a secure lock-up or garage,but i never needed such a thing
Hope that puts your mind at rest


----------



## J-Lo (6 Aug 2011)

Im not too keen on lugging them around with me.. I suppose on most campsites it might be fine to leave your bike un-chained next to your tent? Obviously thats a last resort..

Thanks skud, when you say you 'locked it as usual' when laid on the ground next to tent what do you use?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (6 Aug 2011)

J-Lo said:


> Im not too keen on lugging them around with me.. I suppose on most campsites it might be fine to leave your bike un-chained next to your tent? Obviously thats a last resort..



Lugging what around with you?


----------



## J-Lo (6 Aug 2011)

Them big ground anchors.. Although I suppose they could just sit on top of your rack with tent etc


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Aug 2011)

edit, j-lo got there first. I don't fancy lugging two ground anchors either. There's always (usually) going to be a fence or something to chain it to instead.


I went camping in the lakes years ago. Two bikes were chained together around a small tree trunk and fairly secure. It rained that night and it's amazing how much the rain can sound like some bloke with a hacksaw when you're paranoid.

another edit...







bike lock cannot be moved without cutting or digging... or by simply bending the cheap metal of those anchors because they're not welded.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (6 Aug 2011)

J-Lo said:


> Them big ground anchors.. Although I suppose they could just sit on top of your rack with tent etc



They are pretty light as I recall.


----------



## J-Lo (6 Aug 2011)

Thats the thing that I thought too monty, the 'hook' on them anchors aren't welded and look like they could easily be bent.

I dont suppose it matters even if the object you chain your bike too isn't immediately next to your tent, aslong as its on the campsite lol?!


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Aug 2011)

J-Lo said:


> Thats the thing that I thought too monty, the 'hook' on them anchors aren't welded and look like they could easily be bent.
> 
> I dont suppose it matters even if the object you chain your bike too isn't immediately next to your tent, aslong as its on the campsite lol?!



The more secure alternative are caravan ground anchors like...






...but again, it's just more luggage and not necessarily needed


----------



## YahudaMoon (6 Aug 2011)

Put your bike in the tent and sleep outside 

Or fishing wire connected to your bike / tent. So when you wake up not only is your bike missing, your tent has gone as well


----------



## YahudaMoon (6 Aug 2011)

Take some rope, climbing rope is best. Set up your tent near a tall tree . Tie the rope onto bike, throw rope round the highest branch possible and pull bike to the top of the tree. Achor rope to your tent. No one will see your bike 60ft up a tree at night.

Wake up in the morning with fantastic views of your camp site.


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2011)

I've never done any more than lock it, with a cable lock, to a tree or fence etc. I've rarely ever worried about the bike's safety but most of my touring has been abroad which may make a difference!


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Aug 2011)

TheMadCyclist said:


> Take a wheel off aswell and take the wheel inside the tent. This way, a drunk opportunist wouldn't just want to ride off with it over night.



like this bloke?

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QT1TjEgSEAI[/media]


----------



## J-Lo (6 Aug 2011)

That sounds like a plan put my mind at rest!

Surely most sites have trees and/or fence, if so chain to that. If not, just leave next to tent cover with tarp and put 1 wheel in tent 

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## snorri (6 Aug 2011)

J-Lo said:


> , just leave next to tent cover with tarp and put 1 wheel in tent


Don't bother to take the wheel off, just lay the bike on its side with part of one wheel rim poked under the tent fly sheet. You could attach a string between the wheel rim and part of your anatomy. As soon as the thief tries to pull your bike out, you will be wakened.

I feel you are worrying too much.


----------



## Banjo (6 Aug 2011)

Theres usually lots of unlocked bikes at camp sites. I dont think its a big issue but pitch your tent next to a fence or something and lock in the normal way.


----------



## YahudaMoon (6 Aug 2011)

Banjo said:


> Theres usually lots of unlocked bikes at camp sites. I dont think its a big issue but pitch your tent next to a fence or something and lock in the normal way.



Yeah but when your doing 200km a day the last thing you want is a £50 D lock in your panniers


----------



## cyco2 (6 Aug 2011)

When ever I've left my MTB outside a shop I've undone the front and rear V brakes. I often wonder what some chav would do if they leaped on it and rode away with me in pursuit crying "stop,stop". Would it then be my fault if they injured themselves?
I forgot one day and found myself further up my drive than usual, so it worked


----------



## Ticktockmy (6 Aug 2011)

If not tree or fence post handy, I just lay the bike beside of the tent, pass the end of the cable lock into the tent and attach it to my panniers, and to a large tent peg I carry. then if a thief want the bike he gets a bonus of panniers and tent. But over many years of cycle touring across the world of ours no one has wanted any of my kit.


----------



## tbtb (7 Aug 2011)

Bike locked to itself or better, to tree, fence etc, with light cable lock, near tent, attached to fishing wire attached to purse alarm attached to tent peg. It's not so much about stopping theives as about allowing sleep. 

Those ground anchors are 335 grams each, iirc.


----------



## skudupnorth (7 Aug 2011)

J-Lo said:


> Im not too keen on lugging them around with me.. I suppose on most campsites it might be fine to leave your bike un-chained next to your tent? Obviously thats a last resort..
> 
> Thanks skud, when you say you 'locked it as usual' when laid on the ground next to tent what do you use?



Just a Kryptonite cable lock...a long one ! Use the same lock on Audax's aswell,i think you can get it through four bikes !


----------



## ttony002 (7 Aug 2011)

This solution always brings a smile to my face http://cslacker.com/images/view/485
Might be of some help


----------



## onlineamiga (8 Aug 2011)

Cycling through Spain and France. I generally double locked the bike to a tree or something on the camp site. I always positioned my tent so i could see out easilly and was facing the bike. That way if i was awoken by any noises the first thing i woudl see when i looked out of the tent, was the bike.


But I never had any problems. I even left the tent, and the bike, walked off the camp site down the road to a restaurant. (obviously taking valuables with me). I just locked the tent zips with luggage locker type locks. Yeah its not fort knocks and if someone wants to steal sweaty underpants then its up to them. 


But as always, valuables in the bar bag.. Passport, documents, wallet, keys, cycle computer, lights, etc. that bar bag is glued to you at all times, even when nipping to the toilet.


----------



## Brains (8 Aug 2011)

2m Kyriptonite cable
1 x D Lock
1 x Dog Anchor

That will be enough for the bike in the camp site and on the road


----------



## YahudaMoon (8 Aug 2011)

Just got my fishing wire for my 600km. No way am I taking my Kryptonite D lock doing 200km a day as Im dossing out in fields in a tent.


----------



## bongofury66 (8 Aug 2011)

If you are male,simply fasten it to 'the old.man'. If the bike gets nicked, at least you get pulled off too. .....Sorry 


snorri said:


> Don't bother to take the wheel off, just lay the bike on its side with part of one wheel rim poked under the tent fly sheet. You could attach a string between the wheel rim and part of your anatomy. As soon as the thief tries to pull your bike out, you will be wakened.
> 
> I feel you are worrying too much.


----------



## J-Lo (9 Aug 2011)

Fishing line? That cant do much...


----------



## J-Lo (11 Aug 2011)

Ok yeah I think I need to stop worrying - good advice!  Afterall im going touring to relax...


----------



## Davidc (11 Aug 2011)

I haven't camped with abike for some years, but I had an alarm (home made in the dark ages!) with 2 triggers. One was from a movement switch (the sort with a spring in it that was used on one-armed bandits) and one from a pin operated switch. The pin operated one had a bit of fishing line to a tent peg or part. The modern equivalent would be a personal alarm plus a movement alarm - both cheap ebay items.

I used it for at least 10 years so probably over 100 nights. The alarm went of twice. Once when a sheep tripped over the bike before putting its foot through the tent, and once when I fell over the bike on my way to the loo. Those nights were spent in the UK, France, and Holland. No-one ever tried to steal the bike on a camp site. (Twice attempted from outside cafés though - same alarm worked wonders).

I usually used to put the bike next to the tent propped up on something (bottle crates borrowed from the camp site shop were good) so it was off the ground a bit. Saved having slugs all over a damp bike in the morning.


----------



## shirokazan (11 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1496389"]
Just take a normal lock, and lock it to a fence or even itself.[/quote]

That's what I do. Reading this thread, most people seem to do a lot more than me - I've never bothered tying fishing lines to the bike and tent, setting alarms, etc. Maybe my flippancy will come back to bite soon...

In the meantime, here's a picture of my bike earlier this year, locked to itself, abandoned on the ground. There was no fence next to the tent nor tree to lock it to, which in my experience is the norm, like this place.


----------



## leeky (14 Aug 2011)

Hey,

The other option could be chaining you bike to your tent if you are on a campsite, if someone moves it you will at least be woken up.


----------



## blockend (15 Aug 2011)

I always guy my bike vertically using the seat rails, or handlebars as an anchor. The cord is then threaded around a main tent support in such a way that it's removal would effect the tension.


----------



## Crabbit (16 Aug 2011)

shirokazan said:


> That's what I do. Reading this thread, most people seem to do a lot more than me - I've never bothered tying fishing lines to the bike and tent, setting alarms, etc. Maybe my flippancy will come back to bite soon...
> 
> In the meantime, here's a picture of my bike earlier this year, locked to itself, abandoned on the ground. There was no fence next to the tent nor tree to lock it to, which in my experience is the norm, like this place.




This guy has nailed it! Get on with it.


----------



## EuroRider (19 Aug 2011)

J-Lo said:


> Thats the thing that I thought too monty, the 'hook' on them anchors aren't welded and look like they could easily be bent.
> 
> I dont suppose it matters even if the object you chain your bike too isn't immediately next to your tent, aslong as its on the campsite lol?!



Without ever seeing this, I had the same idea. I took both of the anchors and had them welded. Cost me 2 Euros. Would have been free if I wanted load a bunch of tires on a truck for the guy. 

Works great. Can't move those buggers without making a ruckus....


----------



## EuroRider (19 Aug 2011)

I've been free camping and staying at sites, never had an issue. I have the two dog anchors that I've welded as I just mentioned but what I also do is take an empty soda from the garbage at my last stop before camping, get to my site, lock up bike, put a few pebbles in the can, and then hang it with string off of the bike, or lay it on the bike/in the spokes etc, and if anyone moves the bike, it makes an awful ruckus, that can't be mistaken. In the morning, throw it in the recycle bin at your first stop or earlier. It's FREE, don't have to carry it around, and you can sleep easily waiting for the sound of pebbles in a can.

If I'm really nervous, I string a string through 4 sticks around my tent and bike perimeter, low and hidden like, and hang cans with pebbles from string. Someone steps into my area, kicks string, JINGLE JINGLE. A free recyclable perimeter alarm. (this was actually used very extensively in VietNam by the soldiers)


----------



## dragon72 (20 Aug 2011)

I have camped with the bike hundreds of times mostly in France. 
At first, security was a worry. Over the years I have realised that it's not an issue. 
Now I don't even lock the bike even when I go off to shower or to buy bread or go to sleep at night. 
I even leave my panniers on the bike overnight too so they don't take up space in the tent, and just take out what I need for the night.


----------



## Ian 74 (20 Aug 2011)

She has her own pod.


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Aug 2011)

Ian 74 said:


> [attachment=4820:Holiday in t 050.jpg]
> 
> She has her own pod.




Oh you flash git!


----------



## growingvegetables (20 Aug 2011)

> Just take a normal lock, and lock it to a fence or even itself.



+1 - and that's been me + 4 kids camping.


----------



## Tinuts (20 Aug 2011)

Ian 74 said:


> [attachment=4820:Holiday in t 050.jpg]
> 
> She has her own pod.



You obviously have the largest panniers known to man.


----------



## J-Lo (21 Aug 2011)

Back from my first tour (3 days) really enjoyed it and no probs regarding the bike! Just left it next to the tent nothing more & didnt loose any sleep over it! Thanks for all the advice.

ps. I did however take a chain with me but it could have stayed at home...


----------



## Dreamcatcher (24 Aug 2011)

dragon72 said:


> I have camped with the bike hundreds of times mostly in France.
> At first, security was a worry. Over the years I have realised that it's not an issue.
> Now I don't even lock the bike even when I go off to shower or to buy bread or go to sleep at night.
> I even leave my panniers on the bike overnight too so they don't take up space in the tent, and just take out what I need for the night.




Last time I cycle camped was in 1980 in France and I did not worry about the bikes, they just got left outside the tent. I don't think I would be the same now though. I guess as you get older you worry more...


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Aug 2011)

J-Lo said:


> Back from my first tour (3 days) really enjoyed it and no probs regarding the bike! Just left it next to the tent nothing more & didnt loose any sleep over it! Thanks for all the advice.
> 
> ps. I did however take a chain with me but it could have stayed at home...



Glad to hear it J-Lo... a nice break from the paparazzi too?


----------



## J-Lo (25 Aug 2011)

Its a nickname that stuck from my school years...


----------



## Scotty (31 Aug 2011)

Did my JOGLE in May / June which took 17 days and in the main as already stated there was a tree/picnic table / fence / etc to lock the bike to but on three nights there was nothing.
For just these occasions I had taken one of these :-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_kw=SCOTCH&_kw=EYED&_kw=AUGER&_kw=1"&_kw=BUSHCRAFT

I had considered those dog holders but didnt think they looked very solid. This worked a treat with a shackle lock and cable.
I also put one of those bike covers from the 99p shop over " The Beast " which hide what quality it was and kept it warm and dry . Ah!!


----------



## samid (31 Aug 2011)

EuroRider said:


> If I'm really nervous, I string a string through 4 sticks around my tent and bike perimeter, low and hidden like, and hang cans with pebbles from string. Someone steps into my area, kicks string, JINGLE JINGLE. A free recyclable perimeter alarm. (this was actually used very extensively in VietNam by the soldiers)


I started thinking "Rambo" even before I got to the bit about VietNam


----------

